# Mitfahrbörse



## DOcean (16. Juli 2010)

*Mitfahrbörse*

Hallo,

gibt es hier irgendwie Interesse an Mitfahrgelegenheiten zur GamesCom?

Ich werde wohl am Freitag hinfahren und komme aus dem Bereich Gütersloh.


----------



## zcei (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Ich war mal so frei, dich in meinem Tagebuch zu verlinken. Mehr Aufmerksamkeit hier rein kann ja nicht schaden! Ist ja nur gut für Alleman.

Btw kann ich keinen mitnehmen, bin mit der Bahn


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Machst du ein Umweg nach Hamburg ? ^^


----------



## zcei (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Unnötige Spam-Frage. Hamburg liegt mal sowas von garnicht auf dem Weg von Gütersloh nach Köln!

Aber du kannst einfach ne normale Frage einstellen, ob denn nicht einer aus dem Kreis Hamburg fährt


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

fährt jemand an bayreuth vorbei?


----------



## MisterX0511 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Villingen-Schwenningen oder in der näheren Umgebung (Rottweil, Donaueschingen etc.).

Der Reisetermin wäre egal. An den Fahrtkosten würde ich mich natürlich beteiligen.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Ich hätte noch einen Platz auf unserem Bahn Gruppenticket frei. Komme aus Schleswig. Fahren über Neumünster --> Hamburg --> Köln. Gegen eine Beteiligung kann gerne noch jemand mitfahren. Wenn jemand interesse haben sollte einfach mal via. PN melden. Fahren am Donnerstag 19 hin und am 21 wieder zurück.

Gruß


----------



## Fighter3 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Hallo,

fährt zufällig jemand aus Berlin zur Gamescom? Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, würde mich also über eine Nachricht freuen!


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

ich fahre über bayreuth bamberg schweinfurt würzburg frankfurt köln wer interesse hat einfach melden datum weiß ich nich wohl eher freitag oder samstag


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Huhu, fährt auch jemand an Trier vorbei und hat noch n Ülätzchen für mich im Auto frei?! Kofferraum geht auch, aber nur wenns n Kombi ist! 

Gruß Kero

P.s. Mit der Bahn wäre auch Geil wenn da jemand an Trier vorbei fährt. Eine Bahnfahrt die is lustig, eine Bahnfahrt die macht Spaß!


----------



## Shibi (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrbörse*

Moin, ich könnte am Sonntag noch 3 (evtl auch 4) Personen aus der Region Stuttgart zur Gamescom mitnehmen. Fahre allerdings schon recht früh morgens los. Biete auch eine Rückfahrt Sonntag abends an.

Wer Interesse hat -> PN

mfg, Shibi


----------

